# Walking...



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice walk with Teaghan, I was both pleased and pissed. We walked up a trail in Lone Pine State Park, a nice area on the outskirts of Kalispell, a leash your dog area. They have signs, and even some slipleads at the trailhead for people that forget.
Soon after we started, I saw a little chihuahua coming down the trail ahead of his owners, no leash. Teaghan and I went about 10 feet off the trail, and since the litttle dog seemed to be forging ahead, I figured "no problem"
Well, the little f***er looked at Teaghan and came toward us, barking and snarlling. I hollered "my dog doesn't like other dogs, call your dog!!"
He got right in Teaghan's face, growling and snapping. The father told his daughter (about 10 yr old) to go get the dog. I don't think the guy had a freaking clue as to what position he put his daughter in. 
Luckily Teaghan just ignored the little s**head, I think she was probably thinking "what are you doing? I could take your head off in one bite"
Meanwhile, I'm worried that Teaghan will go off, the little girl will be in the middle and get bitten, somewhere along the line it would be Teaghan's fault. 
I'm thinking DUDE, they say leash your dogs for a reason!!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

how can a Chihuahua get in your standard Poddle's face? your dog didn't react because he probably felt
no threat from the Chihuahua.



StdPooDad said:


> Nice walk with Teaghan, I was both pleased and pissed. We walked up a trail in Lone Pine State Park, a nice area on the outskirts of Kalispell, a leash your dog area. They have signs, and even some slipleads at the trailhead for people that forget.
> Soon after we started, I saw a little chihuahua coming down the trail ahead of his owners, no leash. Teaghan and I went about 10 feet off the trail, and since the litttle dog seemed to be forging ahead, I figured "no problem"
> Well, the little f***er looked at Teaghan and came toward us, barking and snarlling. I hollered "my dog doesn't like other dogs, call your dog!!"
> 
> ...


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Ummm..let's see how I can answer this. The little dog ran up, jumped up, snarling and barking right in her face. 
That would be how he got in her face.



doggiedad said:


> how can a Chihuahua get in your standard Poddle's face?


----------



## Piglet44 (Feb 16, 2013)

I understand your being upset on this one. I also worry about some little dog starting a fight and mine getting the blame. Sure a chihuahua probably couldn't do any real damage to a Staffy but if the bigger dog retaliates people always blame them (especially if its a bull breed). Just because its the size of a squirrel doesn't mean it shouldn't be on a leash too.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

My point exactly!



Piglet44 said:


> I also worry about some little dog starting a fight and mine getting the blame. ... Just because its the size of a squirrel doesn't mean it shouldn't be on a leash too.


----------



## DwayneTaylor (Jan 8, 2015)

StdPooDad said:


> My point exactly!


Yup, I too agree with this.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

Sometimes a dog is more toy driven than food driven. Take a favorite toy, for a while it might be seen only during walk time. Give as a reward for a few monents then walk on.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Part of the problem is leash reactivity. When one dog is loose and the other is on a leash, the leashed dog often feels threatened (for good reason, IMO). Kudos to Teaghan for keeping his cool. Jackson, my boxer, is fine with small dogs, but if it had been a big dog doing that...


----------



## Stuart Pelly (Jan 14, 2019)

I have to say in all my years owning dogs, I have almost always seen the owners of certain breeds get blamed when things like this happen. Interstingly its almost always smaller dogs involved. Of course this doesn't apply to all small dogs or thier owners but I think, that it has something to do with people seeing them as small and harmless and therefore they don't put much into training or correcting their dogs which often means that they are aggressive with other canines. They are often also let off the leash. Whenever I see an off the leash dog approaching no matter how small I actually just pick my dog up and carry her and keep walking because I dont want to be blamed for another owner irrepsonibilty if something happens.


----------

